# Newbie :)



## greywitch (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello
I am a swedish woman, 49 years young, my english is not so god, but i try anyway and can use google translation if i cant understand what you write.
I am breeding mouse and dogs and have some birds and cats too.
Thanks for being here
Hug Yvonne


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to FMB, Yvonne.  Nice to have you.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and Welcome  What varieties of mice and dogs do you breed?


----------



## greywitch (Aug 3, 2012)

typed English, Swedish typed, tame mouse, pygmy mouse, horse mouse?, gerbils, all hair types. I have several rooms in the house with the mouse cages. This is translated by google translating, please tell what species is otherwise known. Thank you very much

The dog i breed is Prazsky krysarik, a teeny dog like chihuahua but looks like doberman.


----------



## greywitch (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry i forgotten, i breed natal rat too.


----------

